# Sick after taking Clomid



## Lipgloss (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi Ruth

I have just started month 4 of Clomid, and yesterday was cycle day 2.

I took my tablets (100mg) just before going to bed and fell asleep. For whatever reason, woke up about 30 minutes later and had to run to the bathroom to be sick (sorry, TMI there!). My whole stomach pretty much emtied.

When I woke up this morning my first thought was "Clomid"! Do I need to take the 100mg again now, and then carry on tonight as normal? Or would you just leave it, and have another four nights worth only? I'm not sure what to do for the best now! I'm pretty sure most have what I took last night would have been brought up again...

Any advice much appreciated,
Thanks
Kate


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

I would wait and have Clomid this evening at your normal time. If the same thing happens again then contact your doc in the morning for advice.

Ruth


----------



## Lipgloss (Jul 20, 2004)

Thanks Ruth!

Don't think it was the Clomid making me sick, more something I had eaten!

Will follow your advice.

Kate x


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Lipgloss, I too was sick on the lot of clomid that I actually concieved so try not to worry, Ruth's advice is sound so don't do owt unless you are sick again later but if it was something you've eaten it should be out of your system by tonight anyway!!

Sending loads of   for you

Shezza 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lipgloss (Jul 20, 2004)

Aww thanks Shezza  

I sure need babydust at the moment!

Gotta say, Zak is absolutely GORGEOUS, you must be so so proud. What a handsome little man!

Kate xxxx


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Cheers Kate  

Gotta say I think he is a cutie myself but then again I am bias aren't I? LOL

It was the 9th month of clomid we got pg but I was only on 50mg so don't give up hope hunny!! Your time will be here very soon and believe me it's well worth waiting for 

Keep me posted hun 

 ( a little bit more for you   )

Shezza 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

